# need some help with trabbit trapping



## zeringer (Jul 24, 2006)

Alrighty people my mother is mad at me because she doesnt understand that i just cant go out with my 4 10 and kill the rabbits eating her little so called masterpiece gardening .... Ya my moms crazy. Well i suggested just trapping them either snap their neck or hold em and get my pellet gun put a pellet in their head (feed em to the hawks). Well ill get to my point

i need a trap that i can make to catch rabbits and make sure they dont come back.

I need to be able to make this trap from common house hold items.

Thanks guys 
ZeRinger :sniper: happy hunting


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

if they are being apest i dont understand either why u dont just shoot them.


----------



## zeringer (Jul 24, 2006)

well its by houses


----------



## marlin22LR (Jan 4, 2007)

shoot them with a bow or slingshot.
i doubt they will come back

or invest in making some rabbit boxes.


----------



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

OR you could run them down .It is alot easier than it sounds ,if you can keep up with them for about a 100 yards. They wear down really fast you guys may think this is B.S, but it aint i do this every summer during hay seoson the baby ones are really easy though. The reoson that you can catch them is because they have really little lungs so they cant run real long or at least that is what my uncle says,but i aint going to lie it aint easy,but it is a tall lot of fun


----------



## c_matt92 (Jan 17, 2008)

If you have a .22LR, you might look into the Agila Super Colibre bullets. They have a very strong primer and no powder. We shoot them in our basement all the time, and the only thing you hear is the hammer fall. They are potent enough to kill a bunny at close ranges, but don't try anything over 20 yards. Maybe even 10.


----------



## MO_coon-catcher (Oct 22, 2007)

If you want yo trap them then you can set up a 110 or 120 conibear for them


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ive never seen one of these trabbits you talk about :lol:

cmatt your nuts i wouldnt shoot any gun with any type of bullet in my house


----------



## c_matt92 (Jan 17, 2008)

trapper_2 said:


> ive never seen one of these trabbits you talk about :lol:
> 
> cmatt your nuts i wouldnt shoot any gun with any type of bullet in my house


We have it setup with a good range and backstop and all. It isn't like we are shooting at the tv. When I was little, my entire family would spend the evening in the basement with airguns shooting. Was a blast, and taught me a lot on safety and marksmanship.


----------

